# Middle weight "Silver King" lookin' like a Huffy



## Jim Barnard (Nov 6, 2018)

Pretty nice ride on this light agile chrome space age classic.




Great design flow with the rack and light into the unique tank and light.









The decals have taken a hit from my polishing. Oops!




Looks like there is NO relation to the 1930's aluminum frame bikes.








Not sure what fender ornament was on this. I just kinda had this flying sub looking thing in the reflector box...




Will it ever stop raining?

Jim


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 7, 2018)

Beautiful bicycle! Looks all OG and untouched...how nice!

I think this was the fender ornament.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Nov 8, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Beautiful bicycle! Looks all OG and untouched...how nice!
> 
> I think this was the fender ornament.
> View attachment 896858



Neat. I will look for that ornament, Thank you!


Jim


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice! Huffy bought Monark in late '57. Once they used up Monark parts, they were all Huffy but the name.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 14, 2018)

The Fender ornament is/was a jet, here is a picture of the one that was on my Coast King (same bike, different name) built by Huffy.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 2, 2018)

@Jim Barnard 

That is a RARE middleweight, my friend! The Huffy Silver Jet was introduced in 1961, and continued until 1967. 1961-63 models looked like yours. 1961-63 had taller fins, and a tail light resembling the tail lights on the Chevy Impalas of the time. 1964-67 models had a big chrome box with a lens on rack. Neither of these parts are easy to find, and can run $100 a pop.

Colors varied over the years. 1961-64 Monark Silver Kings were typically in blue. 1965-67 they were red. Huffy Silver Jets varied. 1961-62 models were blue, ‘63 models in gold w/ black and white two tone, 1964-67 were red. Belknap Bluegrass models usually followed Huffy colors, a member here has one. The Coast King Starliner is a new one for me, and is also probably very scarce.

Fender ornaments varied in the early years, and yours is correct for 1961-63 models. I have seen it on Murray bikes too. Another one, featuring red and green jewels, was also used on Huffy and Columbia bikes. 1964-67 had the jet with the red fin, and that one is reproduced (both the fin and the complete ornament are available).

Your bike is 100% correct and original. I wouldn’t do anything but get the electrical items working and ride and show


----------



## partsguy (Dec 2, 2018)

I own four of these Dayton-built chrome domes...my pride and joy is this ‘65, everything works. I also own a blue girls ‘64 Silver King, a custom ‘66 Silver Jet, and I have a ‘63 girls Silver Jet in the middle of being restored.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 2, 2018)

What a beautiful Monark!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 2, 2018)

the rocket ship ornament, as *partsguy *states, was also on Murray's, and is easier to find.

I have it on my 63' Murray built Flying O' Lancer presently, they are cool fender ornaments.


----------

